
Ask HN: Has Stackoverflow Been Good or Bad for Programming Communities? - gitgud
Stackoverflow lowered the bar for learning programing, so the communities have arguably increased because of Stackoverflow.<p>On the other hand, people are much more disconnected from the actual programming communities, as it&#x27;s so easy to simply Google a question and copy the best Solution from Stackoverflow. Rather than actively participate in forums... <i>Like the good old days</i>
======
CM30
I'd say it's been good for programming communities. It's improved productivity
by a significant amount, meant far less hair pulling over tiny bugs and
oddities and prevented a lot of wheels from being reinvented.

That's especially good in less technical companies or ones with less expertise
in general, since it means they can get more done without having to rely on
third party developers or hiring extra employees.

(it's also been pretty good for non programmers too, since the non programming
Stack Exchange sites are filled with some rather fascinating questions and
answers. Like the world building one).

------
oldmancoyote
"Good"? "Bad"? How could one possibly make such a decision for something as
huge and diverse as Stackoverflow? Lists of positives and negatives? Sure.
Sweeping judgements? No.

~~~
yesenadam
Well, one could express an opinion, and reasons for it. Why not. Incidentally,
questions like this that ask for opinion are not welcome on SO and the SE
sites, although it's hard not to notice that most of the best, most useful
questions ask for opinion (e.g. best books on a certain topic) and are rapidly
closed for not being appropriate. e.g.

[https://mathoverflow.net/questions/43690/whats-a-
mathematici...](https://mathoverflow.net/questions/43690/whats-a-
mathematician-to-do/44213#44213)

Question 'with no right answer' _not_ closed because asked by a famous
mathematician i.e. Thurston.

[https://mathoverflow.net/questions/38639/thinking-and-
explai...](https://mathoverflow.net/questions/38639/thinking-and-explaining)

~~~
jamieweb
I like those examples.

Another downfall is when you want a more modern answer to a previously posted
question. It will no doubt be marked as a duplicate, even though the original
from 8 years ago doesn't have any answers useful in 2018.

------
askafriend
It improves discoverability of technology or related issues in a very natural
way (Human Q&A), so it plays an important role in the community.

It allows us to get our work done without wading through piles of bullshit,
and really that's what matters at the end of the day.

